# creatine or amino acids (2222) or both !!!



## assassin (May 16, 2006)

what works best??


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2006)

creatine


----------



## assassin (May 16, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> creatine




i have a 2222 325 tabs as a stock i guess i'll sell it and get creatin instead , will this be a good desission????

what do u suggest monohydrate or other types??


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2006)

well, if you have it you could just use it, not sure how big of a demand there is for second hand amino acids supps. 

I would not use mono, there are superior creatines...I am biased towards TriCreatine Malate because that is what is in Maximum Pump, many seem to like CEE, so I guess either.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 16, 2006)

Rob, do you know why they sell dicreatine malate in bulk but not tricreatine malate?


----------



## assassin (May 16, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, if you have it you could just use it, not sure how big of a demand there is for second hand amino acids supps.
> 
> I would not use mono, there are superior creatines...I am biased towards TriCreatine Malate because that is what is in Maximum Pump, many seem to like CEE, so I guess either.



ummm the problem that i wanted to decide wich will be better for me cause my money won't let me use both in the same time  ......... if the creatine will have better effect on my training it'll be easy for me to sell my 2222 and get enough creatine for the next 2 -3 months


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2006)

*use creatine*, personally I see no point in taking an amino acid supplement, you should be getting plenty through the protein in your diet, the exception would be BCAA's, I don't use them but post work-out they can be beneficial, some people claim that BCAA's p/w in high amounts are effective.


----------



## assassin (May 16, 2006)

actually i've been using 2222 for a long time and i am sure now it has no benefits at all......... but i was just used to it....actually i think i'll go for creatine now   thnx admin 4 ur support


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 17, 2006)

Creatine would be a much better choice. As rob stated, you get your protein from your diet.


----------

